

Scaling Venture Capital  - tchae
http://500.co/2012/04/06/scaling-venture-capital/

======
Julianhearn
Age can't be an important factor, for every benefit of being your there is an
counter one for being older.

Young don't have a family to support so can work long hour. Older person, has
secure financial position so don't have to take a paying job on the side to
get by.

Young have more energy Older people do less partying and drinking so have more
energy

etc.

------
mjwalshe
Hmm I was thinking of trying to get a secondment with our companies VC arm -
to try and leverage my experience and to get experience of due diligence so
that when our employers make huge investments we don't find out about this new
integration challenge in the FT

